# Aufzuchtbecken reinigen??? Tipps gesucht



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Ich würd gerne mal wissen, wie Ihr so die Aufzuchtbecken Eurer Fischies reinigt, gerade in den ersten Wochen, wo sie noch soo klein sind...........  ich werd jedesmal wahnsinnig, wenn ich mit dem SChlauch absauge, hab ich immer Fischies drin, die ich dann aus der Suppe wieder rauskechern muss... aber ich muss doch den Boden vom Becken auch mal säubern......  helft mir mal mit Euren Tricks weiter....


----------



## wp-3d (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken reinigen??? Tipps gesucht*

Hallo Susanne,

die ersten Wochen wird bei unseren doch sehr kleinen Notropis chrosomus 
nur Wasserwechsel mit einen Schwammaufsatz am Schlauch durchgeführt.

Später, wenn die Tiere ca. 1,5 cm sind wird mit Saugglocke der Mulm vorsichtig
vom Boden abgesaugt.


.


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken reinigen??? Tipps gesucht*

... das ist ja keine schlechte Idee mit dem SChwammaufsatz....      wenn die Tierchen größer sind hab ich auch wenig Probleme, aber wenns sie gerade so Komma- Groß sind saug ich die immer weg...  ich muss morgen eh in den Zooladen, da besorg ich mir noch ein STück feinen Filterschwamm.. Danke


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken reinigen??? Tipps gesucht*

Hey Susanne,

Ich hab in Quarantänebecken auch Dreck und Schmodder am Boden. Aber den laß ich drin.
Wollte gestern auch putzen, aber die Babies lieben diesen Dreck. Da scheint Futter drin versteckt zu sein. 
Auf jeden Fall hab ich mich gegen eine Reinigung entschieden.
Beim Minibecken hab ich die Fische raus genommen und alles vorsichtig abgespült.
Danach durften sie wieder rein.

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken reinigen??? Tipps gesucht*

Habt Ihr da eigentlich nen Filter drin?  ich hab nen aufsetz- Filter, bei dem ich den Ansaugstutzen mit nem Filterschwamm gesichert hab...


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Aufzuchtbecken reinigen??? Tipps gesucht*

Im Minibecken (ist im Teich) ist nix dran/drin.
Am Quarantänebecken (ca. 1000l) ist ein Druckfilter mit einer 2000er Pumpe dran.

Mandy


----------

